# Bitch mated twice by 2 different dogs help.



## aintgotnohay (4 May 2012)

my poodle went to stud last week and succesfully tied 4 times over 48 hours.she is still receptive.last night i was getting her out of car and carrying her into house this great big mongrel thing came from nowhere and knocked me over.i had to let go of my poodle and she ran off with this thing.i went to find her but couldnt and she came home an hour later with this thing and barked to be let back in.then the thing ran off.she has been ravished by this thing.what do i do now.will the pups be pedigree poodles or will they be crosses of this horrible mongrel thing.please help.


----------



## NeverSayNever (4 May 2012)

hmmm.... trip to vets i think, id be livid. The bitch can potentially be carrying pups from both sires


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 May 2012)

You didn't see her tie with the mongrel, so you can't be sure. If you're really concerned, get the mismate jab and re-mate her next time. Or wait to see if she's in whelp and let the pups arrive. Dogs can have pups from two different sires AFAIK sorts a risk you need to consider.


----------



## aintgotnohay (4 May 2012)

so she can have some poodle pups and poodle crossed with this thing.its like a wolf-horrible grey mangey thing with yellow eyes.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 May 2012)

aintgotnohay said:



			so she can have some poodle pups and poodle crossed with this thing.its like a wolf-horrible grey mangey thing with yellow eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly possible. If you can't stand the wait/risk, then mismate jab.


----------



## aintgotnohay (4 May 2012)

i think i would rather wait and see what happens-she will be due end of june so dont know if she is in pup yet and as i didnt see them tie i will risk it.this is her first litter and she is 3 (i wouldnt do it any earlier)


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 May 2012)

I afraid yes she could give birth to both , we had a cow which gave birth to a Hereford calf x and an Aberdeen Angus x calf. The Hereford bull belonged to us and the Aberdeen Angus was our neighbours. 

A trip to the vet is definately in order.


----------



## s4sugar (4 May 2012)

What size is the bitch and what is the size difference between her & the dog you saw?
If the dog is much larger there could be whelping problems. 
When was she actually mated?


----------



## aintgotnohay (4 May 2012)

s4sugar said:



			What size is the bitch and what is the size difference between her & the dog you saw?
If the dog is much larger there could be whelping problems. 
When was she actually mated?
		
Click to expand...

the dog was about 18 inches and she is 14 inches.
mated 29th april.


----------



## NeverSayNever (4 May 2012)

gosh sorry for your situation but have to admit, the vision of how you describe this dog,wolfy thing with big yellow eyes,bowling you over to get your bitch has conjoured up a cartoon style wylie cyotee and had me in stitches i know its not funny really.


----------



## s4sugar (4 May 2012)

aintgotnohay said:



			my poodle went to stud last week and succesfully tied 4 times over 48 hours.she is still receptive.last night i was getting her out of car and carrying her into house this great big mongrel thing came from nowhere and knocked me over.i had to let go of my poodle and she ran off with this thing.
		
Click to expand...

So this dog which knocked you over is 18" If a 14" poodle was mated by a dog large enough to knock someone over it is probably a good idea to consult your vet.


----------



## aintgotnohay (4 May 2012)

its one of the ugliest things you ever seen.its called olly cos it appears every time i have a breeding bitch in season.had trouble with it last year.its just turfed out everyday-nice owners.dog warden informed but still on the loose.


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 May 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			gosh sorry for your situation but have to admit, the vision of how you describe this dog,wolfy thing with big yellow eyes,bowling you over to get your bitch has conjoured up a cartoon style wylie cyotee and had me in stitches i know its not funny really.
		
Click to expand...

I must admit it had that affect on me as well. we are both sick


----------



## MurphysMinder (4 May 2012)

If you let her carry on and hopefully have a litter you can DNA test to see which are purebred.  I don't know the exact procedure but it is being suggested in some rarer breeds that bitches are mated to two different sires, and resulting pups are DNA tested and can be registered.  This is to increase the gene pool, as it means a bitch can in say 2 litters, possibly produce pups by 4 sires.  I only skim read the article but is definitely happening.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 May 2012)

Poor bloody dog  My tallest is about 20 inches to withers, not massive, how did it bowl you over?!


----------



## Littlelegs (4 May 2012)

Mongrel sounds like my kind of dog, mangy, grey ugly & wolf like. And big enough to knock someone over. 
 I have a worse image, anyone seen wolves of willoughby Chase? Have an image of the poodle in a train, dressed in old fashioned dress & bonnet, with the wolf dog jumping in to rape & pillage. 
 Sorry op, as said she could be pregnant by both, so up to you if you want to take that chance.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (5 May 2012)

My 1st Mongrel Mutt and his brother had different sires.  Mum was a pedigree ESS, sires were?????  Half the litter were big black and hairy and half finer, short coated, black with white bibs and paws.  So definitely possible.  

I now have a wired image of a rather petite person struggling to carry a 14" poodle, and being knocked over by a 18" wolf...............


----------



## Kaylum (5 May 2012)

she would have been quite far on her heat when she mated the first time?  So a week later she will most probably have gone off?


----------



## The Original Kao (5 May 2012)

Well least even if the pups are all cross breeds, the fact your bitch is a poodle gives you an advantage. 
Just give the pups some cutesy designer name and you'll be able to sell them for more than purebred poodle pups 
How's about wolfadoodles?


----------



## fallenangel123 (5 May 2012)

Beat me to it then I was going to suggest Wolfadoodles too!! Non shedding, full of hybred vigour and howling at the moon! Worth a fortune each!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 May 2012)

Braver than me! I was dying to suggest this!


----------



## Littlelegs (5 May 2012)

I think 'mangydoodles' has a certain ring to it. Could be judged at crufts on confirmational ability to knock people over & mate with dogs exiting cars.


----------



## s4sugar (5 May 2012)

Couldn't be doodles as there is no d in wolf -could be Mankypoos though.


----------



## Luci07 (5 May 2012)

I know nothing about breeding dogs or any related etiquette but might the stud dog owner have something to say if your bitch gives birth to some odd pups?! Quite apart from the fact that your bitch might well struggle to give birth if the other dog is so big?

My first stafford mated with a huge Labrador and in the time whe she was supposedly clear! Quick visit to the vets the following day, My mother was very cross with me but she is obsessed with breeding.... Never liked my horses as normally have geldings and my only mare, while proven, was too high risk for me..!


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 May 2012)

As long as the OP is prepared to DNA test pups the stud dog owner shouldn't have a problem, that will prove which pups are which.  Something similar happened to a bitch our stud dog was used on many years ago.  The owners of the bitch never said anything but when we went to see the litter it was obvious that not all were purebred GSDs.  They then admitted that she had run off and been missing for a couple of hours a couple of days after she had been to our dog!  At that time there was no way of proving without doubt which were the pure shepherds, although it was pretty clear which definitely werent .  We therefore refunded some of the stud fee (no need to as it was there fault but did feel a bit sorry for them) and they sold the pups without papers.


----------



## aintgotnohay (5 May 2012)

Luci07 said:



			I know nothing about breeding dogs or any related etiquette but might the stud dog owner have something to say if your bitch gives birth to some odd pups?! Quite apart from the fact that your bitch might well struggle to give birth if the other dog is so big?

My first stafford mated with a huge Labrador and in the time whe she was supposedly clear! Quick visit to the vets the following day, My mother was very cross with me but she is obsessed with breeding.... Never liked my horses as normally have geldings and my only mare, while proven, was too high risk for me..!
		
Click to expand...

wots it got to do with the stud dog owners?????


----------



## CL66 (5 May 2012)

I guess because you'll be selling these pups as sired by their dog, and if they look rather dodgy it wouldn't reflect too well on them


----------



## JingleTingle (5 May 2012)

So even if you let her have the litter and do the DNA thing - what happens to the pups? Pedigrees go off to new homes with a serious price tag on them - as you seem to detest this poor opportunist father to be so much, are you going to drown the misfits or just hand them over to a rescue? 

Just wondering here? For a dog lover (making assumptions here that you consider yourself as such)you sound very selective in what sort of dogs you do and don't love and have concern for?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (5 May 2012)

CL66 said:



			I guess because you'll be selling these pups as sired by their dog, and if they look rather dodgy it wouldn't reflect too well on them
		
Click to expand...

Unless of course they aren't going to be registered/papered.  We have kind of assumed they would be KC registered........


----------



## piebaldsparkle (5 May 2012)

grumpyoldmare said:



			So even if you let her have the litter and do the DNA thing - what happens to the pups? Pedigrees go off to new homes with a serious price tag on them - as you seem to detest this poor opportunist father to be so much, are you going to drown the misfits or just hand them over to a rescue? 

Just wondering here? For a dog lover (making assumptions here that you consider yourself as such)you sound very selective in what sort of dogs you do and don't love and have concern for?

Click to expand...

OMG now have visions of aintgotnohay ripping Wolfoddles off the teats of mum, while pushing the poddle pups in to feed.


----------



## jumbyjack (5 May 2012)

I'd be more than a bit concerned about the roving opportunist having some nasty infection which he could have passed on to your poodle. At least have a chat with the vet.


----------



## JingleTingle (5 May 2012)

piebaldsparkle said:



			OMG now have visions of aintgotnohay ripping Wolfoddles off the teats of mum, while pushing the poddle pups in to feed. 

Click to expand...

 Should we set up a 'Save the Wolfoddles' page on facebook do you think? No point asking the RSPCA to help out is there, as we know they are very unlikely to lead the campaign for us unless we can guarantee national media acclaim and kudos for them?


----------



## Dobiegirl (5 May 2012)

grumpyoldmare said:



 Should we set up a 'Save the Wolfoddles' page on facebook do you think? No point asking the RSPCA to help out is there, as we know they are very unlikely to lead the campaign for us unless we can guarantee national media acclaim and kudos for them?

Click to expand...

Good Idea


----------



## aintgotnohay (6 May 2012)

all the pups will be treated the same even if some do look like wolfie lol! they will all be well looked after and treated with respect.it was just one of those things that happened if they do look like wolfie lol.im not in the habit of di respecting or mistreating animals and as a responsible owner they will all have the best care


----------



## lula (6 May 2012)

naughty little poodle running off into the woods to get ravished by the local ruffian playboy

i bet she was grinning from ear to ear when she came home 

(sorry, i know that doesnt help but couldnt resist  )


----------



## lula (6 May 2012)

aintgotnohay said:



			all the pups will be treated the same even if some do look like wolfie lol! they will all be well looked after and treated with respect.it was just one of those things that happened if they do look like wolfie lol.im not in the habit of di respecting or mistreating animals and as a responsible owner they will all have the best care 

Click to expand...


just be prepared for the risk if she is in whelp you will be happy if the pups do turn out to be sired by 'the thing' as you call dad!


----------



## aintgotnohay (24 May 2012)

turns out she is in pup and has 5 weeks to date to go


----------



## BigRed (24 May 2012)

You cannot sell these puppies as pedigree poodles.  You can easily get a puppy that initially looks like a poodle but may well mature into something that is not 100% poodle.  If you are breeding to sell guarantee pedigree pups, you have to start again.

If you tell the owner of the dog what has happened I don't think you will find they will be very happy.  Any dodgy puppies will be attributed to the pedigree stud dog.

I have a half whippet pup.  I knew she was the result of an accidental breeding, but having had pedigree whippets, I can tell you pretty much the whole litter looked like the real mc coy aged 6 weeks.


----------



## s4sugar (24 May 2012)

The pups sire could be confirmed via DNA testing but of course the pups may look nothing like poodles so saving the expense. 
Some could be by one & some by the other sire.


----------



## Horse Riding Fan (24 May 2012)

Visit the vet please. You seem very disturbed by this whole thing... Better to get a peace of mind by visiting sooner.


----------



## EAST KENT (24 May 2012)

Depends on the length of time between the "legal" mating and the other one,and as you did`nt(??) see the illilegal one occur maybe she was`nt anyway. The first dog will have fertilised all the eggs if the is a space of a few days;however,all is not lost!The size difference is`nt enough to cause any whelping problems ,and should any doubtful looking pups turn out the DNA test is the answer.Life being what it is your poodywolves will fetch double the price of your pedigrees anyway!!  A funny phrased advert will see them flying out for loads.
  DO NOT use the mismate injection if you can avoid it,bitches very often get pyometra afterwards and never breed agan .


----------



## twisteddiamond (24 May 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			gosh sorry for your situation but have to admit, the vision of how you describe this dog,wolfy thing with big yellow eyes,bowling you over to get your bitch has conjoured up a cartoon style wylie cyotee and had me in stitches i know its not funny really.
		
Click to expand...




Dobiegirl said:



			I must admit it had that affect on me as well. we are both sick

Click to expand...

that makes three of us


----------



## aintgotnohay (27 June 2012)

well shes definetly in pup and today is day 65.so should be due now.her temp is 37.5.will have to wait and see now.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 June 2012)

Pics as soon as the pups arrive!


----------



## Ranyhyn (27 June 2012)

The THING    another one who is weak after reading this post!!!


----------



## aintgotnohay (7 July 2012)

well in the end she had four poodle pups last week.so all is well and not a sign of wolfy in them.cant put pics on here as dont know how to.xxx.


----------



## Dobiegirl (7 July 2012)

Thats a relief for you, open a photobucket account and register for free to upload photos.

Cant wait to see the photos


----------

